# Radio telefunken ac 1753



## JERONIMO (Sep 27, 2008)

Hola soy novato en esto de las valvulas,
Tengo una radio telefunken seduccion ac 1753, con las siguientes valvulas: uch42, uaf42x2, ul41 y uy41.
Necesito el esquema para intentar repararla. Eata completa no le falta nada mas que un mando exterior.
Los condensadores parece que estan secos, ¿es posible despues de tanto tiempo?.

Gracias.


----------



## AZ81 (Oct 7, 2008)

Esa es una radio de las que se llamaban universales, sin transformador y con el chasis conectado a la red, POR LO
TANTO PELIGRO, SI NO SABES DONDE TOCAS, ya que te puede dar una sacudida mortal, si no usas transformador de aislamiento.
Te puedo pasar un esquema del Telefuken Capricho 1651U a ver si te sirve.
Antonio


----------



## JERONIMO (Oct 11, 2008)

Gracias por el esquema, creo que me ayudara.
Pero la radio que estoy intentando reparar tiene transformadorr.
Envio fotos.


----------



## JERONIMO (Oct 11, 2008)

No se si las fotos del aparato y de la fuente han llegado, las mando otra vez.


----------



## AZ81 (Oct 11, 2008)

Podría ser un autotransformador por lo cual sigue estando conectado a la red y sin aislamiento, te aconsejo le pongas un transformador de primario y secundario aislados, con un fusible en el secundario de 150mA para evitar sorpresas desagradables.
Antonio.

P.D. Las válvulas de esta radio son todas universales, como se llamaban antes y en todas estas radios para abaratar costos o se ponían directamente a la red con una resistencia limitadora para compensar el voltaje o se ponían con un autotransformador.


----------



## JERONIMO (Oct 11, 2008)

Gracias AZ81.
Hoy he encontrado un transformador de 220/125 y enchufado la radio. ¡¡ funciona!.
Tiene mucho ruido de fondo, el potenciometro de volumen rasca al girarlo. Ademas, cuando pongo el volumen a tope, sale un zumbido fuerte que anula la voz. ¿Puede ser desgaste de alguna valvula?. Solo coje emisoras en AM, nada en OC.

Adios.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 11, 2008)

El zumbido es de 50 hz? Le arreglaste el filtrado?
Lo del pote es obvio que es el pote así que limpialo con alcohol y si sigue haciendo ruido cambiáselo.


----------



## JERONIMO (Oct 12, 2008)

Hola soy yo otra vez.
Tengo que devolver le transformador de 220/125. Por lo cual necesito consejo para adaptar la radio a 220v.
En el transformador de entrada pone 125/240v. ¿signifca que se podria enchufar a 220v. sin problemas?.
Adjunto esquema fuente y foto transformador de entrada, por si hay sugerencias.

Gracias


----------



## AZ81 (Oct 29, 2008)

Haz una foto a la tapa trasera de la radio y la pones en archivo para que se pueda descargar y ver bien.
Me puede sacar de alguna duda de la radio.
Antonio.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 29, 2008)

Mi mensaje fue borrado.
Yo te decía que si ese transformador dice 125/240v podría ser que la radio fuera de 240 y esta adaptada a 125 v. Por lo tanto (no estoy seguro) se podría conectar directamente sin transformador. Si le conectaras 220 al transformador saldría el doble en la salida y habría problemas.


----------



## JERONIMO (Nov 1, 2008)

Hola AZ81,
Tengo un poco abandonada la radio en cuestion, ya que he estado griposo.
No veo manera de adaptar la radio a 220V.
Te envio la foto de la parte trasera.
Gracias.


----------



## electrodan (Nov 1, 2008)

Si de adaptar se trata pues lo mejor es un adaptador . Osea un transformador.


----------



## AZ81 (Nov 2, 2008)

La foto no la puedes poner a más resolución y solo de la tapa trasera de cartón.
Antonio


----------



## JERONIMO (Nov 9, 2008)

Hola.
Alguien me puede decir de cuanta potencia es la resistencia de 150 Ohmios que hay a la entra de 220v en las radios de valvulas que funcionan a esa tension. En los esquemas que he visto por ahi solo pone el valor ohmico, pero no pone la potencia.

Gracias


----------



## AZ81 (Nov 9, 2008)

La potencia se saca restando la suma del voltaje las válvulas de los 220v, multiplicados por la intensidad y aplicando un 20% más para ir sobrado en la resistencia de caida.
Antonio


----------

